# Maximum capacity of Cds



## simoncherian (May 24, 2004)

what exactly is the maximum capacity of a cd
i am asking this coz i downloaded a couple of
image file of about 778 mb and was wondering
whether there were cds of capacity >than 700mb


----------



## subhro (May 24, 2004)

As far as I know its 700M. The ISOs you have downloaded has some hidden garbage which will make all writing softwares prevent it to be written on a disc. Use some software like CDRwin *www.goldenhawk.com to get that image written on a 700M disc

Subhro


----------



## theraven (May 24, 2004)

if its a cd image file it will fit on a cd
so just go ahead and try it
if its not gonna fit ur software will warn u anyways so no problems there


----------



## sreevirus (May 24, 2004)

I had burned upto 775 MB of mp3s on an amkette disc. Well, actually, i overburned it, thae actual capacity was 700 MB but the disc company claims that we can overburn upto 800 mb(90 mins). And it worked!!
Why dont u try that(if u want to burn the only the .iso file)


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2004)

simoncherian said:
			
		

> what exactly is the maximum capacity of a cd i am asking this coz i downloaded a couple of image file of about 778 mb and was wondering whether there were cds of capacity >than 700mb



I have seen advertisements of 800mb CDR's - if I am not mistaken these were made by Sprint.

If they are image files you could resize them to fit 700mb. You could use a software like Photshop to reduce the size a wee bit smaller and it would probably make them around 700mb each.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2004)

Found their ad - they have 800mb CDR's

email Sprint at sprintcdr@sify.com for availability in your city.


----------



## totalnut2001 (May 24, 2004)

itch said:
			
		

> If they are image files you could resize them to fit 700mb. You could use a software like Photshop to reduce the size a wee bit smaller and it would probably make them around 700mb each.



I think He meant Images of CD not not photos.

So no use using Photoshop.


----------



## theraven (May 24, 2004)

DONT OVERBURN CD'S 
they spoil the lens of ur writer
even thos 800 mb 90 min cds are so because they need overburning
once maybe 2ce ... dont make it a habit


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2004)

totalnut2001 said:
			
		

> I think He meant Images of CD not not photos.
> 
> So no use using Photoshop.



ooops ... my bad   .... I thought he meant images like in Pictures ... I suppose he means ISO's


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 24, 2004)

thats a cool information dudes!


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Oct 24, 2004)

i Guess CDRs are available in two capacities, i have seen that 800 Mb ones also.. 700 mb is the usual one..


----------



## theraven (Oct 24, 2004)

xenkatesh thats enuff man
stop diggin up old threads .... specially when there was nuthing to contribute !


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 24, 2004)

Why??? saying enuff man that was a info for me if it was not for u just shut up! dont teece others and newbies!


----------



## senthilrek (Oct 24, 2004)

Even recently Moser Baer have introduced 750MB & 800MB CD & CDRW medias. as said by theraven overburning is nothing but digging your oqn pit for your CD writer.


----------



## theraven (Oct 24, 2004)

xenkatesh thanx for slippin up mate ...
1) ur avatar is too big so thats gonna cause it to be censored
2) u are absolutely rude
3) u dont know forum etiquettes neither do u use rules
u dont resurrect dead threads like these .... and they are realy old ...
watch ur self here m8 if u wanna stay ...stick by the rules


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 24, 2004)

Theraven

thats enough of teasing me just stop it! this might be old for u but not for me u first understand that. thats what im saying u! i know all the rules of this even before i read this first u only started teasing me first .Got it! thats all enough lets be cooll take it easy! i forgot all these ok!


----------



## visvo (Oct 24, 2004)

i m using 800mb cds from long times ... i think u r using 800 mb cds.
these cds does present.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 25, 2004)

TheRaven is correct .. Please abide by the rules.. If you dont have anything to say then PLEASE dont post "Oh nice info " "Hey cool stuff" and things like that ..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey is this thread turning into a heated Arguement Lol.....  come on Xenkatesh foget all these stuff and plzz try what the rules tell ya and as Batty told ya plzz take it as a simple Sign of concern to forums rules....in other words just chill for a while......we are all friends here and are not tryin to burn out each other....hey what am i doin now goin outta the topic Lol.....So Btw yes The Cd's are of 700Mb atleast thats what the normal discs are available right now but had heard of some 1 Gb disc not sure.....plus iso image files are randomly compressed dump file images so it rather turns out to be slightly more than the standard disc size...try extracting the files and then try ditributing them in 2 Disc's....that might help mate...


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 25, 2004)

hmm sansui ones are 705mb..., did u know?


----------



## saROMan (Oct 25, 2004)

well the image file is in ISo form try to load it in Nero , or Alcohol .....
resently i burnt a VCD with files of 854 MB...nero can remove the grabage contents in these files........


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 25, 2004)

U ALL HAVE GOT IT WRONG    A cd can hold more than 700 mb bcoz.....(I am not speaking of the 800MB cd)   Actually
 1KB=1024bytes
1MB=1024KB
1GB=1024 MB and so on.........

For simplicity they take::
1KB=1000bytes
1MB=1000KB and so on
The 24 bytes or KB is skipped alway
Calculate how much MB they have ignored.....

Disclaimer:::
Well I am Note sure of this answer. I AM NOT ALWAYS RIGHT!!!


----------



## Ankur (Apr 13, 2006)

hi all,

cds generally i hav seen of 700MB only of most brands. i've downloaded isos nearly 800MB from the net, so was wondering if it was meant for cd or dvd. now i know the concept of overburning, so i understood hw to burn it on cd.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 13, 2006)

702 MB.


----------



## sujithtom (Apr 14, 2006)

I have seen a 800 MB dat (movie) file in a cd


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 14, 2006)

use the overburn feature or get an 800 MB cd


----------



## nishant_nms (Apr 14, 2006)

theraven said:
			
		

> DONT OVERBURN CD'S
> they spoil the lens of ur writer
> even thos 800 mb 90 min cds are so because they need overburning
> once maybe 2ce ... dont make it a habit



I can't understand how it will spoil my drives lens


----------



## kalpik (Apr 14, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> use the overburn feature or get an 800 MB cd


Nah.. DAT files dont need to be overburned.. VCD'd and Audio CD's are taken by time.. (A 700 MB cd is 80 minutes..) So it doesnt matter how big the file is, as long as you are making a VCD (and the file is in VCD format).. Generally DAT file wont exceed 760 mb for 80 mins..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 14, 2006)

Umm.. I didnt refer to DAT files, I was reffering to ISOs  the person above sujith 

Thnx for the info tho.. didnt know that


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 14, 2006)

oh well can sumone xplain to me how my 700mb moser baer cd which has office 2003 in it has 1GB of data in it??
it is compressed or wat???


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 14, 2006)

Well..... 
i think CD's can be any capacity(well be logical here....it cant obviously be a TB ) ..... when CD's are procuced in large scale...  cant remember the exact term... these are called pressed CD's or something...

now if they fit in too much of DATA...say 1000Mb.... well many CD roms might not be able to read them... it depends on a particular CDrom also...

but 800-850 Mb cd's are easily available.... if anyone purchased the CD of Hazaar Khwahishen Aisi....
it was 820Mb....  i got it... so no big deal...

but this is what is my personal thoughts.... might very well be wrong....
so dont quote


----------



## kalpik (Apr 15, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Umm.. I didnt refer to DAT files, I was reffering to ISOs  the person above sujith
> 
> Thnx for the info tho.. didnt know that



Oops.. quoted the wrong person.. My bad!


----------



## vutonium (Apr 15, 2006)

theraven said:
			
		

> DONT OVERBURN CD'S
> they spoil the lens of ur writer
> even thos 800 mb 90 min cds are so because they need overburning
> once maybe 2ce ... dont make it a habit



How does overburning spoin the lens of a CD RW drive? Could you please elaborate?


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 15, 2006)

vutonium said:
			
		

> How does overburning spoin the lens of a CD RW drive? Could you please elaborate?




have u not read the message that nero gives when u try to alter the overburn settings...

that is not an elaboration though.... just a proof that he's right


----------

